# How bout those Mystics



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

They are coming along nicely. Coming off two wins in there last 3 games with the two wins coming against LA and Houston, two of the best teams in the league...on paper.
Hopefully they can keep it up.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Their offense is amazing...they just jump out to a good sized lead with extremely high shooting percentage and then hang on and win the game.

Beard was playing very smart basketball yesterday, and the kind of ball those of us who love her game have been waiting to see. The Comets did not play their best ball yesterday, but that does not take anything away from the game plan Coach Richie had drawn up and the ladies executed.

As a Comets fan, I just have to warn you that we will meet again...and very soon...LOL!!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Their offense is amazing...they just jump out to a good sized lead with extremely high shooting percentage and then hang on and win the game.
> 
> Beard was playing very smart basketball yesterday, and the kind of ball those of us who love her game have been waiting to see. The Comets did not play their best ball yesterday, but that does not take anything away from the game plan Coach Richie had drawn up and the ladies executed.
> 
> As a Comets fan, I just have to warn you that we will meet again...and very soon...LOL!!!



Yeah, what she said. Payback is a biotch though. The Comets WILL win the next game. I guarantee it. Also, my 'Stros will sweep your Washington Gnats. Lol.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

No doubt the Stro's are creaming my Nationals. I guess it's about time somebody did.
Can't wait till the Mystics and Comets hook up once more. It will be fun.

_we are still opti-Mystic_


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The Comets will be in your house soon, so get ready for some big-time payback...LOL. I like the Mystics team...love Alana and TJ, and Milton-Jones is really starting to make that team tough on the inside.

Right now, the Comets have an LA Sparks fish to fry before thinking about a Mystics rematch...so onward and upward. We will see what happens on Tuesday.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

[email protected] on paper. Wow another Mistake hater.


----------

